# 2003 F250 SD - Replace Ball Joints and Tie Rods!!!!



## IDEALGREEN (Feb 13, 2001)

OK - Need some major input here!

I developed a squeak on my passenger side front end when I turn the wheel. Sprayed the hell out of the ball joints and greased the rods. The squeak went away but more then one mechanic is telling me I need new ball joints and tie rods!
I have 38K on the truck with approx. only 2K worth of plowing on it. I always have 2000 lbs. or more of salt in the rear so 4x4 is not used constantly. I rarely bind on turning in 4x4 and baby the heck out of it.
I've been using the Boss 8'2" vee setup on it and never whacked anything hard.
NOW.... The question is.... Your telling me I have to spend $800 every 3 years on new ball joints and tie rods?? I think these mechanics are giving me a line of poo.
I can see if I never take the plow off and beat the hell out this thing but not at 2K of plowing!!
Need some input and others experience with these trucks. I have a 04 Diesel also for backup but have not used it to plow yet. Now with these problems on the 03 gas truck, I'm concerned about using the new one to plow with.

HELP!


----------



## Bldrs83 (Nov 26, 2004)

Same problem on an F350 with a V-10 and 54,000 miles. I bought the extended warranty so it was taken care of but the dealer said it is a problem with them. I started noticing the same thing with squeaking and then I saw that the tops of my tires were leaning in. After I had it fixed, the tires were straight up and down and the truck drove better too. After looking around, there are ALOT of Fords with worn ball joints just by looking at the tires leaning in at the top, it also will wear the inside of your tires funny too. Jack your truck up and try to wiggle the tire back and forth. Grasp the tire at the top and push in towards the truck then pull the tire out at the top. It would help to have someone watch the ball joint for any movement. If you have Ford do the work, the replacements are not greaseable but if you buy them at an auto parts store, they are.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I had the ball joints of my 99 replaced at 50,000 miles, then at about 120,000, then at 180,000 I had the entire frontend rebuilt, then at 260,000 miles I had done ball joints, and now I think that whole frontend needs to be rebuilt again, but with 310,000 miles I think it about time. I have noticed the samething on my 03, ball joints at around 50,000 and now with 105,000 miles I am guessing I will have them replaced in 10-15,000 miles.

I always have Moog parts (ball joints, tie-rod ends, drag links, U-joints) put my vehicles, my mechanic said that they have a lifetime warrenty. All that I have had to pay for since I had them installed was the labor for the work, never had to pay for parts after the first set.


----------



## IDEALGREEN (Feb 13, 2001)

After cleaning up the front end, washing the engine compartment out and lubing everything up.... the squeak is gone! I jacked the front end up and shook the hell out of the tires and spun the wheel back and forth.... No play whats so ever. The ball joints seem just fine at this point but if I do replace parts, I'll go with the Moog parts like you do. I still have a low rattle under the drivers side when I go over large bumps or pot holes. Seems like something is hitting the floor board or frame but I haven't taken a close look at it yet. It's coming right in front of my feet down below????

I'd rather spend the money on higher quality then keep running into this problem. It's not so much the parts that are expensive, it's the labor and additional wear on $700 worth of skins also.

So on your 03, your looking at front end work at 115K or has work been done already and this would be your second trip to the shop? Also, do most shops carry Moog parts or is this something I need to order myself? I've never heard of them but I'll check into it.

Appreciate all your feedback guys!


----------



## Bldrs83 (Nov 26, 2004)

Mine had a thump in the floor when I used the brakes before I had them replaced. The ball joints were actually rocking back and forth internally making a dull thumping sound. I guess you could wait until it starts wearing the inside of your tires and then change them to get every ounce of use out of them or replace them before they become a problem which will probably be at the worst time possible if your luck runs like mine! They are going to wear out sooner or later.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

Idealgreen, on my 03 I had the factory ball joints replaced at about 50,000 miles with Moog units, and I am guessing that they will need replacing again at 115,000-120,000 then I will have the tie-rods and all u joints replaced also, even if they dont need it, just for preventative maintenance. It seems like my trucks usually go though frontend parts a little more then alot of other trucks do. But if mine aren't plowing they are hooked to one of the goosenecks delivering equipment or materials to construction sites, so they do get used to their full potential and sometimes more.


----------



## ToolMaker (Mar 18, 2004)

I have a 1999 F 250 I did my ball joints at 90,000 , but I still have a noise went I turn to the right and hit a bump ( like turning into my driveway ) it makes a sound like its got a bad shock or something . I know its not that because I changed those to , any ideas ? Kind of a thump like Bldrs83 said .


----------

